# Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!



## 2fast4uall (29. August 2012)

*Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich benötige eure Hilfe bei der Installation eines neuen Netzwerk-Switches.

Folgende Situation:

In meinem Haus (3 Etagen) habe ich im Keller meinen "Multimedia-Berich" mit Rechner, Playsie 3, Multimedia-Netzwerk-Player, Receiver, BR-Player, usw. Alle Geräte sind natürlich internetfähig. Meinen Rechner habe ich per Lan-Kabel angeschlossen, die Playsie 3 und der BR-Player laufen über W-LAN, auch der Multimedia-Player ist mit WLAN-Antenne ausgestattet.

Mein Router steht blödeweise im EG und es gibt keine direkte Kabelverbindung nach unten. Das Kabel für den Rechner musste ich über den Dachboden, über die Außenwand in den Keller führen, sind ca. 30m Patchkabel, welches ich mit einem kleinen Verbinder, also 2x15 Meter verlängert habe. Nun möchte ich auch meine anderen Geräte mit Kabel-Internet ausstatten, da ich eigentlich komplett wegmöchte vom WLAN. An dieser Stelle verbitte ich mir Kommentare ála "Warum das denn? WLAN ist doch viel besser, bla bla bla". Ich mag's halt nicht und damit gut is.

So, meine Überlegung war jetzt, einen Switch zwischenzuschalten und zwar an der Stelle, an der das Kabel vom Router im Keller ankommt. Der Verbinder ist gottseidank auch im Keller, das würde die Verkabelung auf eine Etage beschränken und ich müsste nicht wieder Kabel durchs ganze Haus, bzw. durch den Außenbereich legen, was ich mit dem Switch ja gerade vermeiden möchte.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

- Muss der Switch in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Router aufgebaut werden, oder klappt das mit den 15 Meter Differenz?
- Brauche ich ein Crossoverkabel zur Verbindung zwischen Router und Switch? Weil wenn ja, ist meine ganze Idee hinfällig, da ich ja nicht Kabel durch mein ganzes Haus verlegen, sondern mich auf den Kellerbereich beschränken möchte.
- Wie zur Hölle schließ ich so ein Teil an? Ich hab mir mal ein paar Dinger angeschaut, da sind z.B. hinten 5 Ports. 1-5. Kommt der Router in Nr. 1 und die Geräte in 2-5 oder wie? 

Über Antworten freue ich mich sehr und danke euch bereits jetzt dafür!


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

Die Entfernung zwischen Router und Switch ist egal, solange überhaupt noch was ankommen kann  (also nicht 5 km )

Du brauchst ein Straight-Throw kabel, manche können aber beides nutzen und erkennen automatisch, wann sie umschalten müssen

die Reihenfolge ist egal, einfach alles reinstecken und fertig  ist ja so gesehen nur ne verteilerdose ...


----------



## 2fast4uall (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

Das bedeutet also, ich schließ einfach das Kabel, was vom Router kommt in Port 1 und dann z.B. PC zu Port 2, Playstation in Port 3, usw.?

Straight Throw bedeutet ein einfaches Cat5 Kabel, also das, was eh schon liegt oder?


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

Wie schon gesagt, die Reihenfolge ist egal, Länge geht bei LAN bis 100m.
Früher hätte man zur Verbindung von Switch zu Switch ein Crossover Kabel benötigt, dies ist aber heutzutage egal, im 21. Jahrhundert wird alles mit einem normalen Kabel verbunden.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

alles außer 2 PCs direkt 


ja, stöpsel einfach zusammen was physisch zusammen passt, das funktioniert meist schon


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

Heutzutage kann man auch 2 PCs direkt verbinden, ohne Crossoverkabel.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*



Timsu schrieb:


> Heutzutage kann man auch 2 PCs direkt verbinden, ohne Crossoverkabel.


 
ist mir neu ...   obwohl es sinn machen würde, dass auch computer das erkennen und entsprechend umrechnen könnten.


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

Klar, hab das vor kurzem erst getestet, auf der einen Seite eine Intel CT Netzwerkkarte, auf der anderen Seite ein älteres Laptop mit Intel 100mbit/s Chipsatz.
Ging ohne was zu konfigurieren mit einem normalen Kabel.


----------



## Alesfatalis (30. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*

1) wie schon gesagt wurde kein Problem mit der entfernung
2) Brauchst kein Crossover normale Patchkabel reichen
3) meistens steckt man das Kabel vom Router irgendwo in einen von den 5 Ports im Switch ein oder halt in Port 1 steht oft auf den Switch drauf.
4) Wenn du eine Gigabit verbindung willst solltest du Cat.6 oder Cat.7 Patchkabel nehmen (ist nur eine Empfehlung dann bist in der Zukunft auch 10Gigabit fähig)

Hatte so ein ähnliches Szenario bei mir zu Hause auch mit den gleichen Geräten  habe dann vom Keller(Router in der Garage) bis unters Dach ein Cat.7 Kabel gelegt das eine Ende in Router und das andere Ende in die Switch(bei mir eine von TP-Link werden nicht so warm). Dann hab ich alle Geräte mit Cat.7 Patchkabel mit der Switch verbunden. Muss man zwar so nicht machen aber ich finde is ne gute Lösung. Und ich versteh das wieso du kein W-Lan willst  Bei mir ersetzt das Kabel das D-Lan.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2012)

*AW: Gigabit-Switch Installation. Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!!*



> - Muss der Switch in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Router aufgebaut werden, oder klappt das mit den 15 Meter Differenz?


 
Mit Cat-5 Kabeln (ungeschirmt) laut Norm bis zu 45m; mit Cat-5 (geschirmt) oder besser bis zu 100m. Mit LWL oder Repeater/Switch dazwischen unter Umständen auch (beliebig) mehr.

Bei größeren Entfernungen droht ein Verlust der Signalqualität, beschädigte Datenpakete müssen erneut gesendet werden, das beeinträchtigt Latenz und Bandbreite. Erst bei nochmal wesentlich größeren Entfernungen geht wirklich nichts mehr.



> - Brauche ich ein Crossoverkabel zur Verbindung zwischen Router und Switch? Weil wenn ja, ist meine ganze Idee hinfällig, da ich ja nicht Kabel durch mein ganzes Haus verlegen, sondern mich auf den Kellerbereich beschränken möchte.


 
Nein. 

Alle moderneren Netzwerkgeräte, sowohl PCs als auch Router und Switches unterstützen _Auto-MDI(X)_ und können selbstständig zwischen Crossover- und Normalbetrieb umschalten.

*Alle* 1000Base-T Ethernetgeräte müssen Auto-MDI(X) beherrschen, es ist im Standard so vorgesehen; es reicht aus, wenn eines der beiden Geräte Auto-MDI(X) beherrscht.



> - Wie zur Hölle schließ ich so ein Teil an? Ich hab mir mal ein paar Dinger angeschaut, da sind z.B. hinten 5 Ports. 1-5. Kommt der Router in Nr. 1 und die Geräte in 2-5 oder wie?


 
Das ist egal. Router, andere Switches und Computer/Endgeräte werden hier im wesentlichen gleich behandelt und können an beliebigen Ports angeschlossen werden.



> die Reihenfolge ist egal, einfach alles reinstecken und fertig  ist ja so gesehen nur ne verteilerdose ...


 
Ein moderner Ethernetswitch ist weit mehr als eine einfache Verteilersteckdose.

Einfache Verteiler gab es seinerzeit bei den Koaxialkabelbasierenden Netzwerktechniken wie etwa 10BASE2 oder 10BASE5- mit dem gravierenden Nachteil, dass sich alle Teilnehmer eine gemeinsame Bandbreite geteilt haben...

Bereits ein gewöhnlicher Layer 2 Switch kann viel mehr: Er kann auf jedem der Anschlüsse unabhängig voneinander Daten mit der vollen Bandbreite senden oder empfangen, indem er die MAC Adressen der Datenpakete auswertet und die Pakete entsprechend weiterleitet. Er kann auch etwa fehlerhafte Datenpakete per CRC Prüfsumme erkennen und neu anfordern. Und er verstärkt natürlich das elektrische Signal.

Das ist technisch natürlich viel aufwendiger als eine einfache Verteilerdose, in der die einzelnen Anschlüsse einfach miteinander verdrahtet sind. Das ist auch der Grund dafür warum z.B. ein 16-Port Switch _mehr als_ doppelt so viel wie ein 8-Port Switch kostet, der interne Verwaltungsaufwand ist bei letzterem einfach höher.



> Straight Throw bedeutet ein einfaches Cat5 Kabel, also das, was eh schon liegt oder?


 
Straight Throu*gh* ist ein einfaches Patchkabel, mit der Cat (Kathegorie) hat das nichts zu tun.


----------

